#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Я расстригся

## Raudex

Дорогие форумчане!

Вчера я прошёл соответствующую процедуру выхода из сангхи и отныне вновь являюсь мирянином.
Причины по большей части лично-семейные, о которых здесь конечно писать нет желания, но кое что всё таки хотел бы озвучить.

Монашество это тяжело, реально ОЧЕНЬ тяжело, причём вне зависимости где монашишь, дома или в Азии. Постоянный лютый прессинг, как внешний так и внутренний, начиная с бытовых мелочей и заканчивая жизнеопределяющими вопросами - как жить и что делать. С чем то удаётся смирится, но что то так и не удаётся принять до конца.
Подводя итог хотел бы отметить прежде всего ту помощь, которую я получал от мирян и других монахов, без неё бы просто пропал. Пользуясь случаем хочу поблагодарить всех кто участвовал в моей судьбе, особенно Топпера Панняавудхо, Ивана Киттисаро, тайских и сингальских бхиккху, а также мирян московской и питерской общин Тхеравады. Спасибо вам и поклон! Сорадуюсь вашим заслугам!

Что радовало - конечно реальный азиатский буддизм, это огромная многогранная культура, диаметрально отличающаяся от нашей русской и европейской. Несмотря на то что есть на местах и странности и косяки но хорошего во много раз больше. В Азии гораздо выше религиозная вовлечённость и общая духовность, а также все возможности что бы в любой момент жизни влиться на выбор - в работу с людьми, в учёбу или в медитацию. Азия подарила много тепла и массу приятных знакомств, возможность побывать в прекрасных местах.

что не радовало - прежде всего 2 конфликта с которыми я не смог примириться: конфликт "колесниц" и конфликт "лес vs город". Так или иначе находяться обязательно персонажи, особенно среди русскоязычных мирян, которые с радостью и особым цинизмом воспользуются случаем что бы покопаться в грязном белье нерадивого монаха, вынести вердикт и научить его как и что ему надлежит делать и как мыслить, в то время как по опыту - адекватно оценить всю тяжесть монашества невозможно пока сам не побыл им хотя бы полгодика.

В любом случае спасибо всем вам, это был серьёзнейший опыт для меня и я на многое теперь смотрю иначе. НЕ исключаю что возможно я снова вернусь когда нибудь в сангху, в жизни всякое бывает.

В ближайшее время постараюсь везде где бываю в инете - исправить данные о себе, что б никого не ввести в заблуждение относительно моего статуса, но заранее извиняюсь если что то упущу из виду.

С уважением.

----------

Aion (28.01.2013), AlekseyE (28.01.2013), Alex (28.01.2013), Alexeiy (28.01.2013), AndyZ (28.01.2013), Averin (28.01.2013), Bob (28.01.2013), ElenaK (28.01.2013), Ersh (29.01.2013), Georgiy (28.01.2013), Ho Shim (29.01.2013), Ittosai (28.01.2013), Kittisaro (28.01.2013), Legba (29.01.2013), Lungrig (28.01.2013), Odvulpa (29.01.2013), PampKin Head (28.01.2013), Pema Sonam (28.01.2013), sergey (28.01.2013), SlavaR (28.01.2013), Tomahawk (29.01.2013), Vidyadhara (28.01.2013), Vladiimir (28.01.2013), Won Soeng (28.01.2013), Zom (28.01.2013), Алексей Белый (11.02.2013), Алексей Е (28.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (28.01.2013), Ануруддха (29.01.2013), Артем Тараненко (28.01.2013), Балабуст (28.01.2013), Балдинг (04.10.2013), Богдан Б (29.01.2013), Велеслав (28.01.2013), Винд (29.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (28.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.01.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.01.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (27.10.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (29.01.2013), Дордже (28.01.2013), Дубинин (29.01.2013), Елена Саяпина (29.01.2013), Елена Чернышова (28.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013), Калкий (29.01.2013), Карма Палджор (29.01.2013), Кузьмич (29.01.2013), Леонид Ш (29.01.2013), лесник (30.01.2013), Маркион (29.01.2013), Мингалаба (29.01.2013), Михаил Макушев (30.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Нико (29.01.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (29.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.01.2013), Ритл (28.01.2013), Сергей Ч (28.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Федор Ф (30.01.2013), Фил (29.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2013), Чиффа (29.01.2013), Яреб (29.01.2013)

----------


## Secundus

навряд ли можно сказать, что что-то случилось, 
всё произошедшее вполне может оказаться очередными волнами в пруду нашего ума,
пострижение, расстрижение, монашество, Дхарма - касаются только лично нас самих и никого более, они существуют только в нашем уме и нигде более.
Только мы сами придаем ценность событиям в нашей жизни и самой жизни. Но вне нашего ума ценностей нет, всё равностно, всё совершенно.
Поэтому наверное будет лучше сказать, что ничего не случилось. Где бы мы ни находились, где мы бы ни были - мы ни на шаг не отходим от Дхармы.

----------


## Eugeny

Честно говоря не ожидал,(((

----------

Винд (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Raudex, пусть все у вас сложится хорошо, а полученный в монашестве опыт будет во благо.

----------

Aion (28.01.2013), AlekseyE (29.01.2013), AndyZ (28.01.2013), Bob (28.01.2013), Georgiy (28.01.2013), Kittisaro (28.01.2013), Odvulpa (29.01.2013), Pema Sonam (28.01.2013), Pyro (28.01.2013), Raudex (28.01.2013), sergey (28.01.2013), Styeba (30.01.2013), Vidyadhara (28.01.2013), Vladiimir (28.01.2013), Zom (28.01.2013), Алексей Е (28.01.2013), Балабуст (29.01.2013), Богдан Б (29.01.2013), Велеслав (29.01.2013), Винд (29.01.2013), Германн (28.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.01.2013), Дифо (31.01.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.01.2013), Дмитрий С (28.01.2013), Дордже (28.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013), Леонид Ш (29.01.2013), Маркион (29.01.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (28.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Содпа Т (28.01.2013), Тао (28.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2013), Чиффа (29.01.2013), Юй Кан (28.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Раудекс*, в любом случае Вы большой молодец, не переживайте! 
Сейчас у Вас будет весьма непростой период, поэтому, если будет нужна какая помощь - пишите здесь на форуме. Уверен, что люди помогут.

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Alexeiy (28.01.2013), Georgiy (28.01.2013), Raudex (28.01.2013), sergey (28.01.2013), Алексей Е (28.01.2013), Аминадав (28.01.2013), Богдан Б (29.01.2013), Велеслав (29.01.2013), Германн (28.01.2013), Дифо (31.01.2013), Маркион (29.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Тао (28.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2013), Чиффа (29.01.2013), Юй Кан (28.01.2013)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Будет замечательно, если Вы, когда наступит для этого свое время, снова вернетесь в сангху.

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Eugeny (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Pema Sonam (28.01.2013), Zom (28.01.2013), Алексей Е (29.01.2013), Германн (28.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013), Маркион (29.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Юй Кан (28.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

Три года без трех дней, это сильно. Быстро время идет.

Ординация ради ностальгии http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14739

----------

Pema Sonam (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

Это да. Не успеешь заметить, как в гроб )
Сёдня тоже жена фотки дочери смотрела - говорит - как вчера было, а меж тем 6 лет прошло ))

Хотя в отношении наших монахов - мне кажется что они все уже минимум по 20 лет отмонашили )) Даже не знаю почему такое восприятие складывается )

----------

Bob (29.01.2013), Алексей Е (29.01.2013), Велеслав (29.01.2013), Иван Петров (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вчера я прошёл соответствующую процедуру выхода из сангхи и отныне вновь являюсь мирянином.


Печально  :Frown:

----------

Джигме (01.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне тоже жаль. Наверно, сохранилось пережитое, что среди тибетских монахов расстриг означает, что в этой жизни они не могут больше стать монахами. И там это бывает трагедия. 

Но если в Тхераваде по-другому, так ничего и не случилось. Думаю, хоть сейчас было тяжело, но со временем все неприятное забывается. Хорошо, когда есть такой прямой опыт. Но наверно монахом надо становиться все-таки с юности. И родители пока молоды, и могут сами о себе позаботиться, и монастырь берет заботу на себя, и легче привыкать. И народ не провоцирует, а то тут знал тебя мирянином, а тут ты вдруг монах.

Всех благ, Раудекс. Пусть все внешние и внутренние помехи устранятся и вы сможете не менее полноценно практиковать и в миру.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Думаю, хоть сейчас было тяжело, но в монашестве есть масса достоинств


Самое большое достоинство в том, что ты никому не нужен  :Smilie:  Вообще  :Smilie:  Для соотечественников ты обуза и они ищут в тебе недостатки, а для азиатов ты пришелец из далекой галактики, с которым конечно считаться будут, но без тебя тут тоже мол неплохо все было. А если еще язык плохо знаешь, ууу... Лучше бы ты вообще не приезжал, нас тут итак в нищей Азии хватает)
Печально это все, конечно.

----------

Raudex (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

это нормально, редко кто уходит в монахи навсегда, и в Азии тоже. зато какой ценный опыт!внутренний прессинг -это да, а насчет внешнего - есть монастыри, где он минимален для монахов, тем более иностранных. Удачи вам в дальнейшем Пути)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Человек всегда одинок......

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Кузьмич (29.01.2013), Маркион (29.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Мои соболезнования.

----------

Джигме (01.02.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Самое большое достоинство в том, что ты никому не нужен  Вообще  Для соотечественников ты обуза и они ищут в тебе недостатки, а для азиатов ты пришелец из далекой галактики, с которым конечно считаться будут, но без тебя тут тоже мол неплохо все было. А если еще язык плохо знаешь, ууу... Лучше бы ты вообще не приезжал, нас тут итак в нищей Азии хватает)
> Печально это все, конечно.


Доля правды в этом есть,но только маленькая ,в основном местные люди поддерживают и радуются тому ,что фаранги из небуддийских стран вступают в  сангху.А насчет нищей Азии это спорно ,если конкретно, то уровень жизни в  Таиланде на порядок выше чем в некоторых регионах России.Тайцы сразу чувствуют кто искрене пришел в буддизм ,а кто на халяву бэкпэрить в рясе монаха,а таких 40% точно есть.Единственно -очень у тайцев завышенные ожидания от нас фарангов ,но не все же могут быть как ажан Джасаяро из Англии.

----------

Богдан Б (29.01.2013), Велеслав (29.01.2013), Вова Л. (29.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> ...
> Сейчас у Вас будет весьма непростой период, поэтому, если будет нужна какая помощь - пишите здесь на форуме. Уверен, что люди помогут.


*Да, нужна!*
Придётся в скором времени искать работу (я сисадмин виндовый) и обязательно встанет вопрос - а что вы делали 3 года?
Так что пользуясь случаем прошу кто может - посодействуйте в поиске. Ведь в массе работодатель редко видит разницу - монашество или зона, и это как клеймо :Smilie: 
Если что то есть предложить конкретное - пожалуйста в личку, не хотелось бы тут публично обсуждать ещё и профессиональные мои качества.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Дмитрий С (29.01.2013), Калкий (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> *Да, нужна!*
> Придётся в скором времени искать работу (я сисадмин виндовый) и обязательно встанет вопрос - а что вы делали 3 года?
> Так что пользуясь случаем прошу кто может - посодействуйте в поиске. Ведь в массе работодатель редко видит разницу - монашество или зона, и это как клеймо
> Если что то есть предложить конкретное - пожалуйста в личку, не хотелось бы тут публично обсуждать ещё и профессиональные мои качества.


Гммм. Всего три года. Я с 2002 года года занимаюсь исключительно буддийскими переводами. Ну и кто меня возьмет после этого на "нормальную" работу?

----------

Буль (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сформировалось. А можно встречный "интимный" вопрос - неужели у вас за три года не сформировалось желания хотя бы разок занести плошку риса Панняваро бхиккху?


Хороший человек с добрым сердцем и истинным Прибежищем совершенно необязательно должен быть монахом.

----------

Lion Miller (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Дмитрий С (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Предполагал, что это рано или поздно произойдет. Я считаю уход из монашества, абсолютно правильным решением, т.к. буддийское монашество, особенно в современном его виде, на мой взгляд - это путь в никуда. Пожелал бы еще от религиозного мировозрения избавиться, ибо в нем корень многих психологических проблем.

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Фил (29.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Пожелал бы еще от религиозного мировозрения избавиться, ибо в нем корень многих психологических проблем.


Лёнь, ну о чем ты говоришь? Приход в религию - следствие проблем, но не как не корень. К тому же не у всех так.

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Eugeny (29.01.2013), Zom (29.01.2013), Дордже (29.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

В любом случае три года монашества, большинство из которых прошло в Юго-Восточной Азии, - это бесценный личный опыт (подвиг) которым Раудекс думаю может при желании поделиться. Всяческих успехов и в новом пути!

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), AlekseyE (30.01.2013), Bob (29.01.2013), Eugeny (29.01.2013), Ittosai (29.01.2013), Lion Miller (29.01.2013), PampKin Head (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Raudex (29.01.2013), Sadhak (29.01.2013), Styeba (30.01.2013), Svarog (30.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Vladiimir (29.01.2013), Zom (29.01.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Вова Л. (29.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013), Дмитрий С (29.01.2013), Дубинин (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (29.01.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (29.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013), Сергей Хос (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013), Тао (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Федор Ф (29.01.2013), Юй Кан (29.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле Raudex совершенно прав, говоря, что не побыв монахом более-менее продолжительное время, монашескую жизнь, связанные с ней проблемы и все такое прочее не понять. Так что не стоит обсуждать произошедшее. Я, со своей стороны, желаю топикстартеру удачи, и пусть у него все сложится хорошо.

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Bob (29.01.2013), Ho Shim (29.01.2013), PampKin Head (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Pema Sonam (29.01.2013), Raudex (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Велеслав (29.01.2013), Дифо (31.01.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (29.01.2013), Дмитрий С (29.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (29.01.2013), Содпа Т (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Федор Ф (29.01.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

жаль, конечно, но чок ди! Три года - оно того стоило.

----------

Ittosai (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Raudex, я очень расстроился.  :Frown: (( Пусть все будет у тебя хорошо и пусть все, что тебе необходимо придет!

----------

Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Видимо, синяя таблетка не подействовала. Или нужна новая.  :Cool:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

ИМХО, тему можно вообще закрывать.
1. Раудекс известил всех, что расстригся.
2. Раудекс попросил помочь, если у кого-то есть предложения по работе.
3. В ходе обсуждения мы еще раз напомнили друг другу как важно поддерживать монахов.

Аллес. Дальше только будут "мнения".

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), Bob (30.01.2013), ElenaK (30.01.2013), Ersh (31.01.2013), Eugeny (30.01.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Тао (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В любом случае спасибо всем вам, это был серьёзнейший опыт для меня и я на многое теперь смотрю иначе. НЕ исключаю что возможно я снова вернусь когда нибудь в сангху, в жизни всякое бывает.


Очень на это надеюсь. 

Вы были хорошим монахом и вас сейчас сильно будет не хватать.

----------

Aion (31.01.2013), Ittosai (30.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), sergey (30.01.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (30.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013)

----------


## Secundus

думаю, меньше всего Будда хотел чтобы его Учение приносило страдание людям.
Все наши страдания на Пути никоим образом не относятся к Дхарме,

я более чем уверен, что благодаря такому оставлению монашества именно сейчас и в ближайшем будущем продвижение Родекса на Пути окажется наиболее плодотворным. 
Родекс не покинул сангху, не сошел с Пути.
Просто Путь свободен от всего. И Родекс свободен уже сейчас.

Чтобы с вами не происходило, Родекс, я всегда буду этому рад, также как и вам самим, - у тех, кто однажды встал на Путь, другого вектора развития просто нет. 
Всё идет и приближает нас к конечной цели. Где исчезают все понятия, ритуалы и представления "как должно было быть" и "как могло бы быть".

Поэтому, повторюсь, ничего не случилось. Ничего, кроме свободы. Реальной свободы от себя и своих представлений.

----------

AndyZ (30.01.2013), Styeba (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Нико (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Федор Ф (30.01.2013)

----------


## Joy

> Я расстригся


прескорбно.
Русских бхикку так мало. В этом есть и наша вина - значит мало было поддержки. 
Безвредного Вам восстановления мирского существования. И скорейшего возвращения в Сангху.

----------

Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Володя, я рада за вас. На мой взгляд - это правильное решение. Монастырь и монах зависят друг от друга. Монастырь умрет без монахов, монахам не реально соблюдать Винаю долгое время за пределами монастыря.  Главное, чтобы ваше сердце находило прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях.

_Будда сказал, что монахом является тот,  кто покинул свой дом, отказавшись от всех мирских удовольствий, член общины (Сангхи), соблюдающий монастырский устав, строгий целибат (безбрачие) и не имеющий личной собственности, за исключением накидки, чаши для сбора подаяний, посоха.)._

Я разговаривала с несколькими монахами, которые строго соблюдают Винаю. Спрашивала о трудностях соблюдения. Удивительно, но ответ был один " Виная очень помогает на пути к Просветлению. Ты постоянно наблюдаешь за своим умом,тебе хочется что-то сделать по старой привычке, но нельзя " :Smilie: 

И простите, но на сколько я знаю, монаху не должно хвалить или ругать мирян за подаяние.

----------

Ersh (31.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Тема разделена.

Обсуждение помощи выделено в отдельную тему.
И в отдельную же тему выделено обсуждение количества постригов.

----------


## Raudex

> И простите, но на сколько я знаю, монаху не должно хвалить или ругать мирян за подаяние.


Ну здрасте, половина проповедей мирянам - о пользе щедрости.
И вообще то говоря я *уже* не монах, как вы наверное заметили

----------

Aion (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2013)

----------


## Балабуст

А вопросы можно задавать Раудексу?
меня вот что интересует как проходили первые месяцы монашества?
Хотелось вернуться, хотелось кричать ,ломать все?
я когда пытался держать упосатху уже чувствовал раздражение, неугомонность,даже тошнотворность,иногда засмеяться хотелось.

----------


## Жека

> Предполагал, что это рано или поздно произойдет. Я считаю уход из монашества, абсолютно правильным решением, т.к. буддийское монашество, особенно в современном его виде, на мой взгляд - это путь в никуда. Пожелал бы еще от религиозного мировозрения избавиться, ибо в нем корень многих психологических проблем.


Ну не надо такого экстремизма все- таки. В Азии много прекрасных монахов, и сама Сангха это дар Будды всем нам. Не нужно таких вот обобщений.

----------

Raudex (01.02.2013), Наталья (06.03.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> А вопросы можно задавать Раудексу?
> меня вот что интересует как проходили первые месяцы монашества?
> Хотелось вернуться, хотелось кричать ,ломать все?
> я когда пытался держать упосатху уже чувствовал раздражение, неугомонность,даже тошнотворность,иногда засмеяться хотелось.


личку пишите, или в аську, я отвечу

----------

Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

Хоть я покинул этот форум, но считаю своим долгом отписаться в данной теме, что б она приобрела логическое завершение.
*В настоящий момент больше нет объективных причин мне прибывать  в миру. Не помню упоминали я это в теме, я расстригался в основном по причине болезни моей родственницы, нужна была помощь, которую я увы провалил из-за проблем с работой. Но вчера родственница скончалась. Мой эксперимент адаптации в миру окончился неудачей и я со спокойным сердцем возвращаюсь в Сангху. Ориентировочно посвящение будет в ноябре.*

----------

AndyZ (04.10.2013), Ersh (03.08.2014), Eugeny (04.10.2013), Ittosai (04.10.2013), Lion Miller (04.10.2013), PampKin Head (17.10.2015), Pedma Kalzang (04.10.2013), Sforza (04.10.2013), SlavaR (04.10.2013), Vladiimir (04.10.2013), Алдын Хадыс (04.10.2013), Алексей Е (03.08.2014), Ашвария (04.10.2013), Вятко (04.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.10.2013), Дмитрон (04.10.2013), Дордже (04.10.2013), Дубинин (04.10.2013), Дхармананда (04.10.2013), Елена Саяпина (04.10.2013), Кхантибало (04.10.2013), Маркион (04.10.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (04.10.2013), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2013), Петр Полянцев (04.10.2013), Ритл (04.10.2013), Сергей Ч (04.10.2013), Тао (04.10.2013), Федор Ф (05.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2013), Эделизи (04.10.2013)

----------

